# ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series



## Shootingristar

This is a very simple question that is driving me crazy. I recently got a laptop(vista x64) and it has ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series as its graphics card. I looked everywhere to find out what the specs were like. But everywhere I go theres 2 types a 4530 and a 4570(which is obvious, since both are part of the 4500 series). However, I cannot for the life of me figure out which model my particular card is. I've looked at device manager and properties and everything and I don't know how to find out which particular model I have. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Underclocker

Try GPU-Z from my sig.


----------



## Shootingristar

Ah nice, thanks a ton. Nice program.


----------



## Shootingristar

Just one last question, in terms of GAMING quality. What are the top specs to look for in a video card? Memory? transistor amount? pixel fillrate? memory bandwidth? gpu clock? etc..
Not for puny games, I mean to run good quality on decent games. Obviously the better the more expensive. There's just so many specs to a video card and I know memory counts for a lot. But what will keep the framerate on a good game up high even when lots of graphics are going on at once? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phædrus241

In the modern graphics card market there's just no way to compare specs to figure out what equals what... A Radeon 4870 has 800 stream processors and GDDR5 memory, while the GTX260 has only 216 SPs and GDDR3 memory, yet they're about equal because the GTX260 has higher clocked stream processors, higher memory bandwidth to account for the slower memory, and a slightly more efficient GPU core. It's too complicated to figure out from specs, especially the incomplete ones given.


Here's a good guide to graphics cards:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f238/video-card-quick-list-371158.html


Keep in mind, price isn't the only factor. Just because it is more expensive doesn't mean it's better. Right now the Radeon 5870 is the best graphics card available, yet it costs $100 less than the GTX295 (its closest competitor). And in the $50-100 range it gets *really* confusing, where you can find cards as weak as a Radeon 3450 (old low-end card) and as powerful as the Radeon 4850 (modern high-end card).

Currently ATI Radeon is giving the best bang for the buck.



Of course, if you're going to be looking exclusively at laptops then none of this applies because most gaming laptops are either junk, overpriced, or both. If you want to game, get a desktop.


----------



## Underclocker

This is a good rough guide: Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart

Some charts to compare graphics cards:
Desktop: http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/graphics-cards,1.html
Notebook: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Computer-Games-on-Laptop-Graphic-Cards.13849.0.html


----------



## jeyaakkumar

i want ati hd4500 series xp driver


----------



## Tyree

jeyaakkumar said:


> i want ati hd4500 series xp driver


Starting your own thread is a good idea and a better way to get help.
Download the latest drivers from the laptop manufacturer's site.


----------



## Tyree

@ Shootingristar
From the info I find the 4500 is it's own series.
Specs for the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series:
http://www.amd.com/us/products/note...lity-hd-4000/hd-4500/Pages/hd-4500-specs.aspx

Laptops do not use GPU cards. There graphics are on a chip.


----------

